# 99-2006 Record Freehub Cartridge Bearing Replacement?



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Are these bearings user servicable? I just bought a used hub which is almost brand new......except the outer freehub bearing is missing a bunch of balls and the seal is destroyed. No idea how it happened!

Anyhow, will I need to purchase a new freehub body or can I just replace the cartridge bearings? Here's a photo to help with ID.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

Campy does not consider the bearings to be serviceable, since they don't offer them as spare parts, but they can be removed. You need two 6803 bearings.

There is a circlip in there somewhere (according to reports I've read), that must be removed, so don't try to pound out a bearing that has a circlip holding it in place.

I'd remove the bearings first, then order new ones. If your bearing removal attempt fails, you're not out any money.


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

Thanks C40, I figured there must be a circlip in there, but it's such a hard spot to get to. Gah. The bigger mystery here is how the previous owner managed to destroy the outer cartridge bearing like that...maybe he somehow used a lockring that's twice as long and it penetrated the seal? It's the only explanation I can think of.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

Read:

http://www.bikeforums.net/archive/index.php/t-84034.html

If it works, post pictures and become a hero.


----------



## igor-jz (Nov 11, 2006)

I guess there is a thread about it...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=117263


----------



## ElDuderino (Feb 21, 2004)

thanks igor! Just what I was looking for. Will update this thread after I attempt to change it. Lucky for me, I only have to change the outer (easier to replace) one. It actually spins fine, despite missing 1/4th of its balls and the seal. Doubt it would stay that way long though.


----------

